# DOA Decoy Co. Pro-Staff



## Viskey (Dec 17, 2014)

Good afternoon! Do you think you have what it takes to be on DOA's Field-Staff? Do you have a passion for our products and the outdoors?

North Dakota is in need of qualified candidates.

Send me an email at [email protected] and I'll send you an application to fill out. All applicants are subject to review. Once I review your application, I will get back to you and let you know what the decision is.

Good luck this season!!


----------

